# Doubletail crowntail?



## VenomCT (Oct 17, 2015)

I was just wondering if my betta is a mix of a double tail and a crowntail? I haven't really seen bettas like that before and I can't seem to find many pictures of a doubletail crowntail mix online he wouldn't flare when he was swimming around which is when it's really noticeable but then he decided to try to punk out my snail so I managed to get a picture of him flaring but that one piece of his fin hangs a bit when he sits on the ground


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Doesn't look like a DT to me, he'd have an extended dorsal if he did. 

Look at this dorsal fin compared to your guys:
This is a DTCT









And a non:









Looks like your guy just has a split/bite in his caudal is all.


----------

